# Green poo_



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi, my dd is 4 weeks old, exclusively breastfed and last time when she was weight she had gained weight. She spends quite a lot of time on my breast but in general she is not latching correctly and I end up with sore nipples.
My question though concerns the colour of her poo. For the last 3 days is has been quite green. Shall I worry and do something about it?

Thanks
Teo


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Teoroy,

Sorry for the delay in reply but i was wondering how you were getting on??

Please let me know 

Luv V xxxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Verity,
the colour of the poo hasn't changed a lot. The HV said I shouldn't worry as long as the baby puts on weight. Speaking of which though I'd like to ask you for another piece of advice. The baby has the usual colic, or at least we thought so. But for the last 2-3 days she hasn't been able to settle at all. She's been suffering from a lot of gas (that has been for the last 3 weeks), we hear a gurgling in her stomach and she farts a lot but with visible difficulty and pain. Everytime she cries, pulls out and stops feeding. A feed could last for up to 1.5 hours.
She would feed for 30 seconds then start crying again, pulling her legs up and pulling with her hands my hair, clothes etc, becoming all red and hot in the process. It is visible she is a lot of distress and in my opinion this behaviour is not a typical colicy behaviour. The baby is 1 month old. She has had cranial osteopathy, colief and infacol with no success.(I have lessened the amount of dairy and have been drinking lactose free milk.)
In your opinion do you think we need to go to the GP? 

thank you!
teo


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi, Teoroy,

How are you doing with your little ones feeding?

Luv V xxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

the same overall. a bit better.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Teoroy

Just wanted to add a couple of things really. Don't panic, its just that whats happening could well be all inter linked  

The green poo and colic may well be linked- often if a baby is having too much fore milk and not enough hind milk it can cause green poo with/without colic.

Ideally, keeping offering the same breast for 2 hours if she is on/off all the time. When you feel that she has had a good feed (your breast feels empty and she has that 'full' look) use the other breast for the next feed.

Or you can express for a couple of minutes and offer her that breast so that she feeds on the hind milk which will fill her up.

Another reason for wanting to feed to fed every few minutes is because she may well only be getting the fore milk so gets hunry quicker.

Or she could be having a growth spurt!!

I would be inclined to get in touch with NCT or LaLeche so that you can get one to one support.

If she is still having problems latching on, this can be affected how she is feeding as well.

Your diet can affect your milk which can give babies green poo or colic ie cabbage, onions, garlic, too much dairy products (often this is the main cause), brocali.

It took my eldest dd a good 8 weeks before bf was established. Stay positive..breast feeding is a skill that you and baby need to learn. You are doing really well hun. You could do with support just so that these little blips can be nipped in the bud. NCT are fab.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you Jeanette,
I am trying to stay positive indeed. I am meeting a Laleche league consultant tomorrow. MY main problem is that the baby doesn;t want to open her mouth wide enough and always ends up on my nipple. This way she feeds for hours and probably not very efficiently. It is really hard on us both. I have to take painkillers in order to be able to feed her. I really, rally hope the lady will be able to help.

I hear what you are saying and I have been trying to do this. Sometimes the poo gets more yellow, other times it stays green.

Thanks one more time,

Teo


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya teo

When the consultant comes out tomorrow get her to have a look at your babys mouth/ toungue.

Yellow poo is good so well done.

Jeanettex


----------

